

Free Kevin Mitnick - kingkawn
http://www.spectacle.org/898/mitnick.html

======
jrandom
Free Kevin Mitnick? Figures. I already shelled out a months worth of pay for
one last year.

------
rawr
What have we learned?

Activism is pointless!

~~~
TrevorJ
Ironically, activism led to the right you have to speak your mind so it's a
good thing for you that you are dead wrong.

